# Chocolate Tournament May 2nd Lutes marine



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

LUTES MARINE
Tournament Series
*Chocolate Bayou*​
*May 2nd, 2009*

*6:00 am - 3:00 pm*

*$35 Entry Fee*

*Door prizes given out at weigh-in*​
*CATAGORIES*

*Black Jack Speckled Trout*
Determined by length
Closest to 21inches without going over
Trout must exceed 15"

*Heavy Redfish*
Determined by weight
Red must be in the slot 20 - 28"

*Heaviest Flounder*
Determined by weight
Flounder must meet or exceed 14"
*Flounder must be alive and in good condition**
as they will be taken to the Lake Jackson Sea Center for breeding.
*Points will be given for any additional live flounder*

*Bonus Pot*
*Redfish with the most SPOTS*
Total number of spots on both sides
Spots must be bigger than a pencil eraser
Red must be in the slot 20 - 28"
*Only one Payout*

*In addition to the above categories, there will also be an opportunity to gain additional tournament points. *

*This tournament will be accepting LIVE Speckled Trout *

These specs along with the flounder will go to the Sea Center for breeding.

*Max: 15 additional points per angler for live fish (3 live specs or flounder)*​
*In case of a tie, the first fisherman to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.*​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fishing Rules and Regulations*

1. Tournament begins Saturday May 2nd at 6:00 am and ends at 3:00 pm
*Everyone must check in the morning of the tournament.*
You must be in line, to weigh-in by 3pm sharp.
2. All Texas Parks and Wildlife rules and laws will be enforced.
3. By entering in the tournament you are agreeing to the release form set fourth and cannot hold Lutes Marine liable for damages, injury or death.
4. This is an individual tournament
5. Everyone in your boat must be entered in the tournament.
6. All fish must be taken by Rod and Reel only!
7. Artificial and live bait allowed
8. Any fish that is deemed illegal will result in all the contestants' fish to be disqualified in all categories.
*THIS INCLUDES ALL MUTILATED AND ALTERED FISH.*
9. *Boundaries* include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. *Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, any "Beach front", Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.
*10. An adult must accompany any minor, under the age of sixteen, fishing in the tournament
11. No pooling fish
12. This is an amateur fishing tournament, Sorry "NO GUIDES" allowed.
13. You may only use the same fish in one Category.
14. _The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. Lutes Marine has the right to round up entries to add another payout._

*All decisions made by the Weigh Master are final!!!!!*​ 
*A portion of entries goes to TP&W, Flounder restocking foundation*​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*For direction and questions call*​​*LUTES MARINE*​​*281 393 1021 *​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*And don't forget there will be a tackle swap following the tournament*

The May 2nd tournament ends at 3pm as we will be holding a unique event following the tournament.

So, we are going to hold a Tackle swap following the tournament from 3 - 6 pm.

So go through you old gear, dig in your closet, and clean out the garage.

Simply bring the gear you wish to sell or trade to the tournament and we will have a designated area for others to look over your prized treasures.

If you have a tail gate, a table, or simply plastic tub, bring it out Saturday. Everyone is invited and you don't need to be in the tournament to be in the tackle swap.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

It's this weekend, make it out if you can


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Saturday is shaping up to be a great day ....

And it looks as if we are not the only ones throwing a tackle swap .... just on different parts of the coast.

We are planning to have a good trun out....

see you there


----------

